

Bad at math:Fox News accidentally claims 6 Trillion Tax-Prep Hours for 2012 - obeone
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/2235558586001/?Intcmp=taxes

======
RandyH
(sticks pinky to mouth) SIX TRILLION HOURS!! and get me some sharks with
lasers.

